# i want to delete my iTunes library



## get_it_working (Apr 17, 2009)

I have an external hard drive that I use to manage all my music files. I also have iTunes and it's library on my laptop. After having cleaned up all my music files on the extHD, I now want to delete my iTunes library from the laptop so that I can put the newly organized music back into a new iTunes library so that I can start over again on my iPod. 

If I delete the iTunes library from my laptop...well, is this a good idea or not? Will it mess up any licencing I have from having downloaded music from iTunes to my laptop even though it is all backed up on the extHD now? I backed it up by copying & pasting.


----------

